
Text in Senate Bill Would Allow Warrantless Access to Email - paulsutter
https://theintercept.com/2016/05/26/secret-text-in-senate-bill-would-give-fbi-warrantless-access-to-email-records/
======
sharemywin
I wish these politicians would just consider what if my political opponents
ran the intelligence agency I'm writing this bill for.

